# Garro: Legion of One Snippet Up!



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/Audio/Garro-Legion-of-One.html

O.O


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've already listened to the audiobook (advanced review copy), and have something intresting to share with you all . 

But you'll have to wait until my review.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Interestingly mine was despacthed yesterday, so should be with me by Monday or Tuesday. 

I'm not very hopeful though considering Swallow's last two Heresy contributions.

PS. Yeah that extract was a bit nuts.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

CoTE, In my opinon it's a lot better than _Garro: Oath of Moment_ :victory:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> CoTE, In my opinon it's a lot better than _Garro: Oath of Moment_ :victory:.


That wouldn't be hard, in fairness.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I've just listened to my copy on the drive home from Black Library live and its a LOT,LOT,LOT better then Oath of Moment.:so_happy:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope your all right, _OoM_ was pretty abysmal.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't hate OoM though, I liked the stuff about Calth's atmosphere being ripped apart and the tactical retreat of the Ultramarines to the caverns where they would be able to continue the fight.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I've already listened to the audiobook (advanced review copy), and have something intresting to share with you all .


Damn lucky bastard, I want those advanced copies. Just how can I get them, eh? 

Finally more extracts to listen to while I am going to sleep! Black Library releases new Audio Books at a far to slow rate.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Listened to it today. A much much better effort, quite good, although I'm still not really a fan of the format. Another name from the old lore of the heresy pops up as well. Was wondering when he was going to make an apperance.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Had my copy for three week's now (40k double tournament advance selling).

I enjoy the audio cd's, alway listen to them while I am painting. But this one is my favrout. Would highly recommend it to anyone who a big fan of the heresy.

Might have another listen to it later tonight.

But would highly recommend this audio cd.

IP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

And so Loken returns...


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I got my copy at Black Library Live and i must have listened to it 4 or 5 times already:blush:.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And so Loken returns...



What!? Mwahaha! Awesome!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like I have to go to my local store which sells GW products and look for a copy of my own. k: And this time I wont be making the misstake and looking at Childs spoiler.  But OoM I think was pretty decent, no way as good as Ravens Flight or Throne of Lies, but decent none the least. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And so Loken returns...


I was right! :biggrin: But this makes me sad.



This means Saul and Rylanor wont be returning.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Looks like I have to go to my local store which sells GW products and look for a copy of my own. k: And this time I wont be making the misstake and looking at Childs spoiler.  But OoM I think was pretty decent, no way as good as Ravens Flight or Throne of Lies, but decent none the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was right also but there is no need to be sad. 



This dose not mean Saul and Rylanor wont be returning . It dose mean if they escaped, they did not take Loken with them, as i hoped they would. There is a chance they made it back to Terra on their own. The fact that Varren is with Garro might be a hint of that. From what has been said about Varren, he was on Istvaan III. If they hold true to this then maybe he was one of the confused looking World Eaters with Tarvitz at the end. If he made it maybe the rest did too. DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I was right also but there is no need to be sad.
> 
> 
> 
> This dose not mean Saul and Rylanor wont be returning . It dose mean if they escaped, they did not take Loken with them, as i hoped they would. There is a chance they made it back to Terra on their own. The fact that Varren is with Garro might be a hint of that. From what has been said about Varren, he was on Istvaan III. If they hold true to this then maybe he was one of the confused looking World Eaters with Tarvitz at the end. If he made it maybe the rest did too. DON'T GIVE UP!




Hmm that is right. They could have gotten off before Loken since it seems he's been stuck on Isstvaan III for at least a year, but maybe as long as 2 almost 3 years. Nobody knows what could have happened during that time. What I wonder is how the hell could he have survived for that long without any food?


----------

